# Nova's Leg!



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Ugh...
So Nova is not weight bearing properly on her back right foot. She is not actually limping- but I really believe that is because she is afraid and extremely stoic. I had posted before that she seemed to have a slightly unusual gait sometimes, and my housecall vet is coming by on Monday to take a look anyway- but it definitely has degenerated

When she is walking she looks like she is normal most of the time, but when standing there she only has weight on three legs. She also skips when she runs too fast. I just hope it is something that can be taken care of by my house-call vet only, because I am sure she will need sedated for anything at all at a regular vet.

And please, please don't let it be surgery. She has to wear a cat collar because she tries to kill herself with a regular collar. There is not a chance in hell that an e-collar will stay on that dog.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope this is something your house call vet can take care of. This little girl had such a rough start, and the thought of having to something that scares her...... Poor thing! Sending healing thoughts and prayers Nova.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Nova can barely catch a break. She deals with so much it makes me sad. But at least she has a loving family to make sure she is okay- mentally and physically. 

I will be thinking about her. Please post when you find out what's going on. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor nova! She is so brave! I sincerely hope it is not anything serious! She has come so far! I would hate to see her go through anything else!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I will keep y'all updated next week.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

So it is luxating patellas. Both of her legs are effected, it seems like the right is a little worse than the left but the vet thinks they are both probably a grade 1 maybe right is a 1/2. I have never seen either leg actually slip out of place but that it probably what happened and had her walking funny for a few days. The vet was quite sure that this is the problem and also said it was not unusual for both legs to be effected somewhat like hers are.

I read a lot about LP before getting a chi, and we were concerned that was the problem with Copley for a minute there actually so I think I am pretty well educated. Still though I wish I wasn't dealing with it right now!

Our vet who always takes a holistic approach first but is not against traditional medicine either is the one who is dealing with it right now. She wants me to put her on a supplement called Ligaplex (it's main thing seems to be manganese), in addition to glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM and of course to keep up her omega 3 supplement. She also stressed that we need to keep her fit, because stronger muscles will help to keep the leg in its proper place (I havn't quite wrapped my head around how this works but I believe her). From what I have read it used to be vets told people to keep their dogs with LP quiet and not exercise much, but now the thinking is that keeping lean and muscular is actually a good thing at this stage. I don't have any trouble keeping my dogs skinny so that's not a problem but it also seems to be the other big thing I have read- that extra weight is a problem.

According to the vet at this stage it is not painful as long as the leg is not slipping out regularly, which hers is not. She said that what we need to do is keep her on supplements that keep the joint lubricated and her tendon in good shape. That combined with good muscle tone and a healthy weight will hopefully keep that joint in place and help to avoid her getting arthritis later in life.

Of course if it gets worse, or is "popping out" all the time I will go to the orthopedic specialist and we can see about surgical options but the vet didn't think we should even consider that right now.

Other LP people- does this sound right? I am ordering the Ligaplex supplement today- Copley gets glucosamine/chondroitin/msm so I have all that here.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds right to me 

I have the human version of luxating patellas. Basically, my kneecap pops in and out. What they recommend for humans is to stay fit and exercise. 

The reason exercise helps is the muscles, tendons, and ligaments are what hold the bones in place. When they are stronger, they are able to hold the bones in place better thus making them pop out less. That's the "dummies" version that my ortho gave me when I was diagnosed, and I'm assuming its similar in dogs. Exercise and muscle building, along with supplements are the best treatment for low grade LP. They can definitely prevent its progression. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Ashley. For some reason I thought bones held each other together- but I did take some basic anatomy classes and I do understand that is not actually the case- I just had to think about it for a minute.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully you can get her fit, and not need surgery. I have had 5 chi's now, and 3 of them ended up having knee surgery. They were in pain, and even though they were only grade 2-2/12 they needed surgery.


----------

